# What Could A Medical Student Do During A Leave Of Absence From His/Her Studies?



## reskiwi (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm a medical student in the UAE in my third year. I was forced to take a leave of absence from my studies due to health issues. I have a few months until I can resume my classes and I was wondering what I could do to put this time to use. 
I am planning to prepare for USMLE Step 1 but I still have my doubts. 
Any ideas??


----------

